# Somatic Release! The journey continues!



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

LOL!

This is incredible. As you know my main issue now is a lot of fatigue and fibromialgy like symphoms (yeah right, whatever that means), so what I went back lately was to go and do more Peter Levine like exercises. I say like because if you check my past posts I've talked about of going out there into an empy house or something and put your guts by writing on a sheet of paper whatever comes to mind, asking questions and start the inner probing we all need WHILE AT THE SAME TIME releasing the energy that is stuck in the body with dancing and shamanic like rituals of shaking your all body and such.

At some point in all this I started to go to the floor and my body just shaked and twiched and spasms and all that, I could just stop it, just get up and greatly reduce everything, however.... when I did that I clearly felt a lot better, I mean, you can actually see the static visuals going bye bye and the mind getting clear. Only recently by reading Peter Levine stuff I understand that this was my body/instinct way of cure!

Yes, thats right, the primitive is there to help and guide you, you just have to let go and release the mental blocks of, "sing, dance, write? Are you crazy, I need help here." kind.

Let me repeat, as I've done many times here.

BODY AWARENESS IS CRUCIAL.

BODY IS WHERE PSY ENERGY (or whatever) IS STORED. I MEAN STORED. BODY == MEMORY == EMOTIONS == STATE OF MIND.

I higly recommend you do as I posted back and start the dancing, writing, jumping, crying, shakespearan like stuff. I've started there and it went a long way for me. I'm now 3/4 of my time mild or DP FREE!

Once you can get down on the floor and shake off your latent trauma energy you are on your way to RAPID recovery.

I've just wrote this on a mental state of flow after doing 15 minutes of release while listening to Bob Marley! 

Oh yes.

IM ALIVE! LOL!

PS:

IT WORKS.

ITS YOUR LIFE.

GO GET IT.

----

Please check:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8666&highlight=


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

That is absolutely amazing!!! Well done Rui. I have heard great things about Peter Levine on here so I bought his Waking The Tiger book the other day. Haven't got around to reading it yet but busy at work. Are these exercises in there or are there other books of his that describe these?? Anyway congrats again. That is huge!!


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to ask dreamer to evaluate the possibility of having yet another category on the boards.

"Somatic Experiencing: Releasing Trauma Energy"

"This forum is for therapies and techniques based or inspired on Peter Levine's work "Waking the Tiger" and/or related to expression of the body activities."

Or something on those lines...

I would find this very valuable as I'm seeing more and more evidence to support this way of approach than anything else.

Its time to move beyond Vitamin B12!!! 

PS: I'm very happy writing this. I'm alive folks. Its doable. Its done.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats rui.. as you can read in my topic this is also my 'theorie'. You have to from your scared mind to your body and you will be fine.

You can do this by dancing or by doing 'my method', simply lie on your bed and:

1) push your big thumb to the finger next to it an push with your nail a bit.
2) feel the little pain caused by this and concentrate on it for 5 minutes.
3) feel other bits of your body, but keep concentrating on your hands too. Start for example at your feet until they're trembling or warm. Feel your leg more and more.
4) Go through your whole body, piece for piece.
5) Don't be scared, don't get a panic attack at any time!
6) Now at some time when you feel more safe because you're a bit more in your body you will have a chance of your mind shooting in your body.
7) And you will feel AWESOME again!
Contact me at yahoo messenger if you have any questions, [email protected]

DP/DR ISN'T SOMETHING YOU CAN FIX BY THINKING! SO STOP TRYING!

We're all doing the same, we try to think our way out of this mess. Won't work. Only makes it worse..

Get away from computers, use your body! That's the only key out of it.

I also discussed this with a mental clinic I was in for 5 weeks and they totally agreed, this is their main focus in the clinic to get people from their mind in their body again. When someone suffers from depression he's 70% in his mind and 30% in his body which causes him to lose his feelings. Someone without depression is 70% in his body and 30% in his mind. If someone is extremely extremely happy he's 100% in his body and uses something much more powerful then thinking, you really start using your mind at that point which is 10 times more powerful then thinking.

So.. we found the only true solution for DP/DR (and other mental deceases). Let's spread the word to everybody.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Indeed, body/mind is the true solution but since we're on the body most of the time then of course the solution is to focus on body therapies! I mean, its obvious, its like trying to fix a pipe problem by going to the damn and do something with the flow.

Talk therapy alone is stupid. Come on. Do you really think a guy can talk to you, on a conscious level, without a trance, using regular language, with no entoations whatsoever, with a calm voice talking about your past change your state of thinking???!!

COME ON!!

The only guys who do that are the ones that create results!

The best one will after you say to him: "I never rode a bicycle..." will go and say "Well, lets go..." and he will go out there, pick up a bike and you will do it. State Change folks. State change.

I'm with lostsoul, 1A and all the others around here who support this kind of thinking. Indeed this is the way, too many evidence already.

You must use your body to shatter those damn memories out of your system. I have these zillions theories and zillions explanations and whatnot, and I've done weird stuff to get to the point I can write this email and say with a rather nice degree of confidence that this is the way to CURE. Yes, CURE. I've said it.

Of course you will still need to think your way into life and that is self development of course. But self development is painful when your swamped in unreleased trauma energy. When you start to do it, you will become a fully featured, self correcting, self development person who will grow beyond leaps and bounds into a brighter future.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

lostsoul said:


> So.. we found the only true solution for DP/DR (and other mental deceases). Let's spread the word to everybody.


I think you are being a bit optimistic here, I have every single Peter Levine book, I even bought his CD set with exercises which cost over ?100, I have seen someone specifically trained in his techniques and I am not cured. It has helped but I am not cured by any means.

All the Peter Levine stuff and all the other experts have made these techniques which do work but they are designed for Post Traumatic Stress Dissorder. The majority of people here dont have PTSD they have DP/DR, which is a different monster. There are similarities and it cant hurt to try it but dont get your hopes too high.

Talk therapy has helped as much as body therapy for me.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you are right in a lot of what you say in that the problem is that we have dissociated from our bodies and we are stuck in our head, but I dont think the answer is as simple as shaking or energy release for a lot of people (although it may be for some). The reason I think this is because the reason why people leave their bodies is not always due to a bad shock or trauma, often the reason why the body gets dissociated is because a person cant handle the emotions which reside in the body. Say for example a child was always told that anger was wrong and they should never get angry, when they get older and they experience anger they will immediately be consumed with guilt and shame, and if the anger continues the only other option is to completely dissociate from the body and stay in the head. It is only by going to talk therapy that you can realise in your being that anger is not wrong and the relationship with the therapist provides you with permission to own your feelings, so you can reclaim your body.

Do you get what I am saying? Dissociation from your body is often due to you not accepting specific feelings and emotions which you have been conditioned to beleive are wrong by your parents or society. Often all you need to get back in your body is to accept certain feelings, but often you need outside permission to accept feelings and often you need outside help to help you target which feelings need accepting, all of which requires a deep relationship with a therapist which can take years.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Yesterday evening I talked through Skype with one of the member on this forum and it made me more and more clear that we all have the same characters. We are extreme hypochondriacs.. Even if we do all the medical tests in the world we still think that there is something wrong in our body. We still think we have brain tumors, brain infarts etc. etc. etc.
And we all go in this circle, we all talk ourself to feeling bad.

What I noticed that every time I have a new relationship I'm extremely strong, quite intelligent and full of humor in the first month. Then I start to talk about my past, about how bad I feel etc. and the relation goes heavily downwards because I feel like shit.

We have to get out of this circle. I strongly believe now in emotional blocades.

Things to get out of an emotional blocade:
- Healthy live
- Getting into your body
- Talking with friends, psychologists suck big time. Friends are a lot better to talk with and are often much better psychologists.
- Stop spending so much time behind the computer/tv.
- Do things with your hands..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

I approve this thread, mainly because I don't feel like I've been in my body for awhile. I used to go to the gym 6 days a week, but it was only to do SOMETHING besides schoolwork. The weird thing that I noticed with myself was that I was always looking in the mirror. Not because I was vain, but because I had to SEE what I was doing because it was almost like I couldn't FEEL it. Kind of a random fact, but I know that I'm probably a lot worse than most people with DP, if DP is really what I am. I constantly have to talk to myself out loud so I don't go into this transient state where my mind starts talking and visualizing things that don't have to do with the present moment, thus getting in my way of seeing things and hearing things as they are. So I'm constantly forgetting where I am going or where I've been, which makes everything I say sound like a total fabrication to the person I'm talking to, which in turn makes me believe my own history even less.

It's fucking shitty to be this way, and I know I've been this way for longer than I can remember because I am AFRAID of what is REAL.


----------

